# BRahbam BT51



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Finally got this one finished....Had some issues, this is Nelson Piquets 1981 Brahbam BMW BT51 this usehered in the Turbo Era in F1 and regretably also showed it on the track with a lot of DNF's for Motor related problems...


Dave

(See you even get a free F1 Lesson with every one I build.)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dave! She's a beauty, eh? Is that the one that you have painted a couple of times?
:thumbsup: Where is the rest of the grid?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Dave! She's a beauty, eh? Is that the one that you have painted a couple of times?
> :thumbsup: Where is the rest of the grid?



Ya thats the bugger....Had a heart break after I finished her.. was stripping that stcoker with ELO...found out underneath that layer of Yellow blob paint it wa sa Thunderbird #8 stocker.. unfortunatly ELO strips Tampos too.. so basiclly have a really nice blue Thunderbird now with faint outlines of the gold Thunderbird markings.. If I had of know it was under it I would have stripped it a difffrent way.....


Dave


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Coach-

Man, I like that one! 

You don't see many home-brews in those bodystyles. I wish you had taken more pics, I would like to see some more of it!

A great job, Dave! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I will get my wife to take some more.. For some reason I have been shakey of late..and all the side shots which I am pretty happy with all seem to be blurry.. but she is steady ( She'd have to be to put up with me..)

Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Finally got this one finished....Had some issues, this is Nelson Piquets 1981 Brahbam BMW BT51 this usehered in the Turbo Era in F1 and regretably also showed it on the track with a lot of DNF's for Motor related problems...
> 
> 
> Dave
> ...


This came after the Renault and Ferrari Turbo cars & I think it is a BT50, but either way I love it!
What chassis is it on and how much to make three for me??


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wrong actually I had marked my photo's wrong its a BT 49 Last cosworth Brabham.. DOH! Piquet won the 81 WC with it...It is a Tyco 440x2 OI actually took it out onthe track today it went great..I don't mass produce per say but will send you a list of everything you'll need to do the car and a photo page if ya want...

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dave, does that baby fit on a tjet chassis too, lol.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Dave, does that baby fit on a tjet chassis too, lol.



If I hit it hard ebnough with my tjet hammer...


Dave :drunk:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I was wrong actually I had marked my photo's wrong its a BT 49 Last cosworth Brabham.. DOH! Piquet won the 81 WC with it...It is a Tyco 440x2 OI actually took it out onthe track today it went great..I don't mass produce per say but will send you a list of everything you'll need to do the car and a photo page if ya want...
> 
> Dave


Yes please - [email protected]


----------

